# so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

anyone??? pics or link would be interesting 2 see


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (austin neuschafer)*

nope.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (I3oxrocket)*

would it fit under the hood of one, I know the vr6 is kind of a tight fit


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (austin neuschafer)*

yeah, i don't think it'd fit...def not in a mk3 anyway


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (JonnyBoy-17)*

Oh, the W8 she fits. Just not under the hood, lol. Maybe if you put it in the trunk or something and put in a 911 transmission, axels, rear suspension, etc....


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (candywhitepassat)*

that would be one heck of a strait line car, probably not much though for handling


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (austin neuschafer)*

No way it'll fit into the Golf or Jetta, it's a squeeze in the Passat. Even if you'd put it in the trunk you still gotta deal with the four-wheel drive tranny. But I betcha some nuts are working on something like it...


----------



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (John16v)*

why go W8, when you can go 928
and yes, it fits just fine, my neighbor put a chevy big block in a 72 super beetle, it's not about it fitting or not on the first try, it's about making it fit...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=534442


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (robby1544)*

A W8 in a golf. I LOVE IT!


----------



## GTIMan82 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (RichieVR)*

Im working on gettin the W8 in my rabbit right now. SO far Ive redisgned the whole front engine bay for increased room. The fire wall has been recessed 8" and the to front rail arms have been cut and re welded and seemed to give a total of 5 more inches width in the bay. The front subrame has also been severely modded. To stiffen the chassy a tube frame has been welded in through out the back of the fire wall, front bar... and side rails.... Its really quite something to see. the whole car has probably about a 15 point roll cage in it just to support the increase in weight and for handling issues. Its quite a project. Ok ok ok... I may have made this all up but I dont doubt for one second there is some crzy som of a biatch trying to do that as we speak. And OH YES I willl find a way to put one in my a2... oh yes.... one day... one very long day a very far away time from now.







hehe i would love it if this was real


[Modified by CrackerX, 9:52 PM 1-9-2003]


----------



## kraftwagen (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (CrackerX)*

CrackerX - You really had me goin' for a second. 
HEE...HEEE.....HHEEE


----------



## mk3 k2 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: so has anyone put a W8 into a golf or jetta yet (kraftwagen)*

hahah there is noo way in hell that a W8 will fit in anything else. my uncle bought one, he ordered it in tha spring and it came about a month and a half ago. its a reallll nice car, i swear it feels like ur driving an airplane, u cant even tell tha wheels on on tha ground. and if u pop tha hood, u'll prolly cry haha. its looks like tha 1.8T engines. only alottt biggger, and alot more plastic on tha top covering it. u cant even see metal or anything when u look under tha hood, its crazy, and clean looking. very nice, i wish i was rich, i'd buy one. its a lot faster than i thought, alot faster than tha new m3 beamers, ive been in tha car while racin one. haha. its baller, rain sensitive winshield wippers, and it has tha radio station in digital under ur speed-o. i love it.. but it will never fit in any other VW. haha


----------

